# Zorro pees on his new bed



## zorroGSD (Jan 24, 2012)

Zorro is 4.5mnths old and is 100% housebroken. Its been more than a month since we had an accident at home. Recently we bought a big bed for him and he seemed to like it. He never sleeps on it but plays with his toys on it. The day before yesterday and yesterday he peed on his bed. I was shocked objected telling NO and he immediately stopped and went into his crate and looked from there. The first day I thought may be he wanted to pee and couldnt control.Yesterday we just went out for a walk and he only pooped and didnt pee. In less than 5mins he peed on his bed. I am confused. Why is he acting like this. Is this what they call marking his territory? Zorro has never done this before. Or does the bed smell funny for him to make him pee. I have now removed the bed and wont be giving it for sometime. Please suggest how I should tackle this.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Try washing the bed. Maybe when it was in the store, some other dog marked on the bed. Or it could have been a previous customer returned the bed to the store so your pup smells another dog on the bed.

If that doesn't help and he starts peeing on other things....I would have the vet check him out. A UTI???


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta peed on her bed a few times when she was around that age. There wasn't anything wrong with her...there was just something about that bed that made her want to pee on it, lol. I put it away until she was older and by then, the urge to pee on her bed had passed, apparently.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it made with wood chips inside? A lot of breeders have wood chips in their puppy yards and that's what they pee on.....Just a thought!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Honestly, I would just toss the bed if it's been peed on, too many layers to try to get the smell out of.


----------



## zorroGSD (Jan 24, 2012)

jetscarbie said:


> Try washing the bed. Maybe when it was in the store, some other dog marked on the bed. Or it could have been a previous customer returned the bed to the store so your pup smells another dog on the bed.
> 
> If that doesn't help and he starts peeing on other things....I would have the vet check him out. A UTI???


Yeah the first day he peed I removed the outer cover and washed it. The inner bed has a waterproof lining so wiped it. The second time he peed I even sprayed nature's miracle on the inner lining...I dont think this is a health issue coz he knows what he is doing is a mistake and the minute we catch him peeing he stops and runs away..anyway I have a vet visit this weekend will check out what u told


----------



## zorroGSD (Jan 24, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta peed on her bed a few times when she was around that age. There wasn't anything wrong with her...there was just something about that bed that made her want to pee on it, lol. I put it away until she was older and by then, the urge to pee on her bed had passed, apparently.


This is exactly what DH is telling me to do  It is just that I want him to have a comfy place to relax..fussy mom I am :wub:


----------



## zorroGSD (Jan 24, 2012)

ninemaplefarm said:


> Is it made with wood chips inside? A lot of breeders have wood chips in their puppy yards and that's what they pee on.....Just a thought!


No not wood chips..It was kind of sponge..brown fuzzy fuzzy stuff..


----------

